# Live Waterfowl Migration Map?



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

Isn't there a waterfowl migration map that you can view and see where the birds are in flight...or am I mistaken. My wife has been looking for the website and cant seem to find it. We have looked at it before but lost the link when our computer crashed,....thanks much


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

I think waterfowl.com has that available. Pretty sure you have to be a member. Good luck!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, dont even bother with waterfowl.com one unless you want to pay to be member. I already tried it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Try this website:

http://www.huntthenorth.com/Fallmigrationreports.html

Chuck


----------



## Olson21a (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks guys, we looked at both of those sights but there was no live images....hmmm....I will keep looking


----------



## Tupe (Aug 19, 2005)

You can view the one on Waterfowler.com without being a member. You can even post information on the map without joining. Not a ton of reports on there yet, but it will increase as the season picks up in the Mississippi Flyway.

Tupe


----------



## Tupe (Aug 19, 2005)

You might also try searching NEXRAD radar sites. If you learn how to read it, you can spot migrations on NEXRAD radar.

Tupe


----------

